
Ask HN: Engineering Community to Create Ventilators? - charleshe
Does anyone here know of any COVID-19 or coronavirus related community, forum, Slack channel that has many engineers?<p>My motivation:<p>Currently, the virus shows signs of spreading across the US at a speed that will outstrip many medical resources.<p>One key resource is ventilators, the mechanical breathing systems that you&#x27;ve probably seen before. These ventilators will probably be in critically short supply.<p>Importantly, these mechanical ventilators actually amount to a face mask and a mechanical bellows. Their construction and performance requirements are relatively simple. With some time, they could be built by anyone with engineering ability, which the US and Canada has a huge pool of talent.<p>I want to see if there is a community that could consider organizing the production of these systems.
======
nabla9
For a emergency DIY purposes you could buy manual resuscitators and build a
device that presses them at right intervals (they are self-inflating).

